# clubs on strava



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Sep 2013)

Looking at the cycling clubs on strava,it seems most of the members do not ride with each other and some of them do not even live in the area of the club.
Anyone got any more information on this please.


----------



## HLaB (28 Sep 2013)

A club like Cycle Chat on Strava has member from all over, it not like you are limited; it the www you know


----------



## PaulSB (30 Sep 2013)

I don't use Strava but I know a lot of our guys do and will be "recording" the club ride on Saturday or Sunday. 

Perhaps that's why it appears they aren't riding together?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Sep 2013)

PaulSB said:


> I don't use Strava but I know a lot of our guys do and will be "recording" the club ride on Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> Perhaps that's why it appears they aren't riding together?


"In order to be included in a group activity, you'll need to match at least 40% of the same segments, and start those segments within a minute of another user. The 40% threshold allows for other users to join a group ride or run mid-way through, or leave early as long as they match the set percentage. Also, the set criteria of starting a segment within the same minute of other users limits the possibility of a false positive for a group activity match. "


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Oct 2013)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Looking at the cycling clubs on strava,it seems most of the members do not ride with each other and some of them do not even live in the area of the club.
> Anyone got any more information on this please.



What information do you want?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (1 Oct 2013)

Rob 
I was just asking, as i couldn't get my head around it and wondered if you lot knew any more about it..


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Oct 2013)

Could you ask a better question? I don't live in the area of the CC strava club, and chances are I'll never be shown on a ride with a member of it.

Don't really understand what you're trying to ask


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Oct 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Don't really understand what you're trying to ask



Same here.

Happy to take a punt at answering, if the question can be clarified.


----------



## HorTs (1 Oct 2013)

They don't have to be actual geographically grouped clubs. They can be groups of friends from all over the world who to want to follow each others activities in one place.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Oct 2013)

Thanks hors for that answer

That's all i wanted to know.


----------

